# male JASDF Major suspended for shopping while naked at women's underwear store



## CougarKing (10 Nov 2008)

More shocking than funny. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/lifestyleMolt/idUSTRE4A60WB20081107



> *Naked Japan major nabbed with women's underwear
> TOKYO (Reuters) - A male Japanese air force major caught naked while shopping for women's underwear has been suspended from his duties for 10 days, a spokeswoman at his base said on Friday.
> 
> The man, on his way home from a late-night farewell party for a colleague in early September, stripped off his clothes behind a convenience store before going in and buying panties and pantyhose.
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Nov 2008)

He thought it would be funny??  Sounds like this guy is a few cards short of a full deck.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Nov 2008)

What's surprising?  Read the article - Air Force.


Then browse the Chief Military Justice website for a Canadian Air Force LCol court-martialled for pulling the same stunt at an ice rink.


----------

